# ipod stuck on dock connector



## mrada911 (Dec 28, 2012)

hi
when i try to play music on my ipod 4g it comes up saying that it is connected to a dock connector when it is not.It wont let me change the volume and i cant hear any music..........

the only temporary thing to do is connect it to pc and then disconnect it again

i am going to try to restore but doubt it will do anything



Adam


----------



## Leelo94 (Jan 15, 2013)

Try a full restore and if this does not work contact apple, have you got something stuck inside the connecter as this can usually need cleaning which is pretty simple.


----------



## Franz_ (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello, I'm not sure whether you still need advice on this, although there are a few suggestions I can make;

- Simply restart your phone, turn it off and on again.
- Plug it back in to the device it once got stuck on, maybe your socket still thinks its plugged in, so you just need to reset that.
- Or even a simple restore of your phone.

Hope this helps.


----------

